# Floppy McFloppison:)



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is a quick video I just took. The left ear still has the form in, the right came out. The ears are very up...they dont come down at all but they are floppy when he runs...I believe they call this friendly ears

He is short of 7 months old and from what Ive researched I believe they should firm up as he gets older as long as they are up.

I dont want to put the form back in and want to take the other one out as well but I was hoping for some opinions on if keeping both ears glued might help the firmness?

Thanks all!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku2AHxKpx6M


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

great video...they arent floppy, he is just trying to take off and fly...got to get those ears a flappin!!!!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats why he was going in a circle, only one ear was trying to take off!


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

hahahaha!!!! your boy looks just like mine with the exact same marks...kinda cool!!!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Sure does! Ive seen the pictures you posted in other places and they look so very alike!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

2 more videos to show the difference when he isnt running...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTrU0H2Da5s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h32SLKbSerY


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL... I love the videos! I think Ditka will be just fine. Dakota's one ear is up sometimes, I worry about the other! They both stand in a good wind and when we are doing focus work!







I have decided to let them be what they will. If they stand they stand, if not, they dont!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks, the ear is doing so well...I think we are in the clear! Now I need to figure out how to get the other one out


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Other ear form is out and the ear is up and looking good. Lil flippy when he runs but look good at any other time. He is now 7 months and he had the forms in for the most part for 2 months from 5 to 7.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I am SOOO happy for you!









Kiah's are still bad. We are using the tag glue that her breeder sent. Her ears are so thin. I looked after another 7 month old GSD last week and his ears are really thick and strong in comparisson. I think Kiah's ears will always be down SOB SOB. And just think, I could have got one of the puppies from the same litter as my recent houseguest and would not have paid so much or had ear problems. I paid for a dog from a "good" breeder so that I was getting a well-bred dog. Well that was what I *THOUGHT*
Oh well. I love her anyway.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks!!! They seem to be firming up a bit as well, not as floppy.

Gah, Im sorry Have you put ear forms in and had them glued for a good chunk of time say 4-6 weeks?


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I could only see the last video, but yayyy for ears-up!







You must be so excited, the ears look really good! Maybe a little flop, but I don't think that's entirely abnormal and will probably get better as your dog gets a little older.


You were helping me with my sister's pup a couple weeks ago. I haven't been home hardly at all due to finals crunch (







<- what I look like all the time), and Daisy is home with my sister so even when I'm home I don't see her unless I specifically go visit. BUT, word from my nephew is that her ear is starting to come up when she's interested in sounds or running in the backyard finally. I guess the RMBs are working their magic on their own. Her head is still pretty small, and her ears are HUGE, but we're glad on this end to be showing some signs of improvement as well.









Oh and Jackie, keep your hopes up, I'm sure if you keep working with it you'll see improvement in Kiah's ears!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, I took some videos down. Im very excited, both are still up even when I saw he had slept with one folded over all night! I believe they will firm up a bit more as he matures. All that glue and stress for 2 months was worth it...Im going to continue with gelatin until I run out

Thats great to hear! Hang in there everyone, what I learned with all of this is to do all you can for the ears and just love your dog for what they are...if they come up, great...and if not you know you did all you could.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Mindy. I don't think I will ever give up hope. 

She has been playing with two other shepherds in the disused ball diamond most nights. I think it helps keeping her attentive. I also just did a lot of training with her there today and even though on ear is coming un-taped, it stayed up when I had her attention.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats good to hear Jackie! Thats all we have with Daisy so far as well, although she's a little younger.

I look at it like this: if it has the strength and firmness to come up when you have their attention, at least the ability is there so if you work hard enough it should eventually stay up.

Quite possibly way off base, and I have no foundation for that at all. I just think that if it CAN come up (vs. it doesn't have the strength to come up ever, it was damaged and can't come up, etc.) then eventually it should stay up?


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mmarie
> 
> I look at it like this: if it has the strength and firmness to come up when you have their attention, at least the ability is there so if you work hard enough it should eventually stay up.


That is what I hope! Each ear has seemed to be up at sometime in the past 3 months but neither stay up.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Ditka slept on one folded down the other day for a couple of hours and when he woke up it was down....but then it came up over the course of the day...thought I was going to have a heart attack!!!


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Well, don't know how updated this info might be, but years ago, when I had a pup with ears that looked too huge to stand, the vet told me to get some Clovite to put in his food. It's a powder, and he loved the taste of it. I used it and his ears firmed up and never came back down. Haven't thought of it in years, though. He was the only one I ever owned who had problems, so I never got any more to have at hand. Plus, I haven't had the privlege of pups in a long time.
good luck!


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

I can't seem to find anybody selling Clovite in Canada. If anyone sees it, let me know....please. I am very remote so I have to buy online.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks, all tips are good to know.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

From this weekend....still loose but UP.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeDitka slept on one folded down the other day for a couple of hours and when he woke up it was down....but then it came up over the course of the day...thought I was going to have a heart attack!!!










Ditka, no sleeping on your ears! They're so beautiful up







so don't go giving anyone a heart attack! LOL


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

He says his dad needs to relax


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh wow - he look stunning.

Kiah's foam came out so we have left them out. They flopped almost immediately. Then, at the ball park where we throw ball for her, they were up, and then down and then up. Her poor ears look a bit sore from the glue again so we are leaving them out until that clears up.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's just beautiful!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

That sounds like a good plan, let them heal a little bit.

Keep hanging in there and trying what you can!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment...its crazy how our pups are growing up so fast!


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey, how are your puppers ears doing? Still good?

I've been out of town for a week. Before I left Daisy could pull her down ear up if she was REALLY interested in something, but when I got back I noticed that a week finally on the gelatin REALLY seemed to help her! Her ears are still HUGE and her face is still small, but her down ear is starting to get some form. It's sticking straight out to the side as of right now, but she's still getting the gelatin. I've got my fingers crossed for a success story!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Doing great! They have firmed up a LOT since the forms came out...woo hoo

Fingers are crossed for you, sounds very promising!!!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Ditka will be 9 months this weekend...and ever since the forms came out for good his ears have gotten firmer and firmer. Now just the tips move a little bit when he is running.

Good luck to everyone out there! Try all you can for the ears


----------

